# School in Seattle cancels Halloween parade because it has it has "historically marginalized students of color"



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 16, 2021)

https://www.seattletimes.com/educat...-historically-marginalized-students-of-color/



> A Seattle Public Schools elementary school canceled its Halloween parade this month, saying the event has historically marginalized students of color who don’t celebrate the holiday.
> 
> SPS officials said they have not received any complaints about the costumed parade from families at B.F. Day Elementary School in Seattle’s Fremont neighborhood. It’s unclear which specific students were involved, why they did not want to participate, or details of the issues that occurred that lead to the cancellation of the parade.
> 
> ...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 16, 2021)

Brad And Lex also did a cover.
Man I love the couchcast


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 19, 2021)

What the fuck Halloween was never racist it is just the modern day/Americanised version of the Scottish festival called Samhain. 

Samhain is a pagan religious festival originating from an ancient Scottish/Celtic spiritual tradition. In modern times, Samhain (a Gaelic word pronounced “SAH-win”) is usually celebrated from October 31 to November 1 to welcome in the harvest and usher in “the dark half of the year.” Celebrants believe that the barriers between the physical world and the spirit world break down during Samhain, allowing more interaction between humans and denizens of the Otherworld.

Fuck all racist about it at all.


----------



## lolman9999 (Oct 19, 2021)

Welp, put the pumpkins away and throw away the candy. All racist.


----------



## Silverfrost208 (Oct 19, 2021)

inb4 christmas is racist.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> What the fuck Halloween was never racist it is just the modern day/Americanised version of the Scottish festival called Samhain.
> 
> Samhain is a pagan religious festival originating from an ancient Scottish/Celtic spiritual tradition. In modern times, Samhain (a Gaelic word pronounced “SAH-win”) is usually celebrated from October 31 to November 1 to welcome in the harvest and usher in “the dark half of the year.” Celebrants believe that the barriers between the physical world and the spirit world break down during Samhain, allowing more interaction between humans and denizens of the Otherworld.
> 
> Fuck all racist about it at all.


Like I said before
"Everything is racist nowadays"


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

Silverfrost208 said:


> inb4 christmas is racist.


Oh well
No more Christmas! Let's cancel Santa!


----------



## Xzi (Oct 19, 2021)

Silverfrost208 said:


> inb4 christmas is racist.


Ackshually...Christmas is an appropriated pagan holiday that was originally celebrated with massive gay orgies.  Pretty silly that anyone would believe Jesus was born in an open stable during the dead of winter.

As for the OP: it's more than a bit misleading.  They're cancelling a specific school parade, not Halloween in general.  Still kinda ridiculous, but who really cares.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Ackshually...Christmas is an appropriated pagan holiday that was originally celebrated with massive gay orgies.  Pretty silly that anyone would believe Jesus was born in an open stable during the dead of winter.
> 
> As for the OP: it's more than a bit misleading.  They're cancelling a specific school parade, not Halloween in general.  Who cares.


It shows we still consider everything as racist


----------



## Xzi (Oct 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It shows we still consider everything as racist


"Everything" in this case being one particular school's parade that they didn't feel was inclusive enough.  I agree that they're being a bit overly-sensitive here, but you're also being a bit hyperbolic, to say the least.  IMO it's hardly even newsworthy, let alone worth a post in this section.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> "Everything" in this case being one particular school's parade that they didn't feel was inclusive enough.  I agree that they're being a bit overly-sensitive here, but you're also being a bit hyperbolic, to say the least.  IMO it's hardly even newsworthy, let alone worth a post in this section.


let's be brutally honest here okay?
If people weren't over sensitive wouldn't we be focusing on other problems then something that's already mostly resolved?


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Brad And Lex also did a cover.
> Man I love the couchcast



maybe they should cancel Sakura-Con (Seattles anime convention) not many black characters in anime is there?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> maybe they should cancel Sakura-Con (Seattles anime convention) not many black characters in anime is there?


Right, that's racist!!!!


----------



## Xzi (Oct 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> let's be brutally honest here okay?
> If people weren't over sensitive wouldn't we be focusing on other problems then something that's already mostly resolved?


Obviously not, since there are any number of bigger problems you could've chosen to post about, but you went with this instead.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Obviously not, since there are any number of bigger problems you could've chosen to post about, but you went with this instead.


Why do you think I posted it?
It's to show that our world devotes too much time into problems mostly solved


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why do you think I posted it?
> It's to show that our world devotes too much time into problems mostly solved


This problem of Halloween would be easily solved by Americans simply not celebrating a festival that has nothing to do with them and let us Scots celebrate Samhain the way it should be without all the commercialised bullshit that American has attached to it.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> This problem of Halloween would be easily solved by Americans simply not celebrating a festival that has nothing to do with them and let us Scots celebrate Samhain the way it should be without all the commercialised bullshit that American has attached to it.


It's about having fun and giving companies lots of money for me to look like spider man what's not to like?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 19, 2021)

SG854 said:


> It's about having fun and giving companies lots of money for me to look like spider man what's not to like?


Ya can look like spiderman any day of the year lol.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Ya can look like spiderman any day of the year lol.


But I want people to not look at me like I'm crazy and Haloween is the only day I can wear my penis choking tight suit.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why do you think I posted it?


Because your focus is entirely too much on culture war (anti-PC) bullshit rather than anything that has a real, meaningful impact on peoples' lives.

If you want an example of a story about elementary children that's actually newsworthy, here ya go: Tennessee judge has been jailing kids using made-up criminal charges.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 19, 2021)

Oh my!!!

What's next?

And everything for their five minutes of fame... -_-


----------



## Viri (Oct 19, 2021)

If I was a kid and went to that school, I'd go and egg that lady's house. lol

Halloween parties in school were fun as fuck! We got pizza, candy and soda!


She makes me think of this lady.


----------



## orangy57 (Oct 19, 2021)

It's an elementary school's _Halloween parade_ in Seattle, why should I care about this at all whatsoever
From the article it seems like a random kid just requested to not be part of the parade and then the article/staff made it into a race issue. Your post title is misleading


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2021)

orangy57 said:


> It's an elementary school's _Halloween parade_ in Seattle, why should I care about this at all whatsoever
> From the article it seems like a random kid just requested to not be part of the parade and then the article/staff made it into a race issue. Your post title is misleading


exactly - I changed the title just now (before I even saw your post).
also, 0-word post with just a link? what the fuck is this, reddit?

@WiiMiiSwitch be careful with the clickbaity titles - it's quite obvious you're trying to stir up trouble.
Your behavior in this forum will be watched closely.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

Costello said:


> exactly - I changed the title just now (before I even saw your post).
> also, 0-word post with just a link? what the fuck is this, reddit?
> 
> @WiiMiiSwitch be careful with the clickbaity titles - it's quite obvious you're trying to stir up trouble.
> Your behavior in this forum will be watched closely.


I actually only watched the Brad and Lex cover so I didn't know it's was a parade


----------



## Ottoclav (Oct 19, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> This problem of Halloween would be easily solved by Americans simply not celebrating a festival that has nothing to do with them and let us Scots celebrate Samhain the way it should be without all the commercialised bullshit that American has attached to it.


America has this "holiday" thanks to the Scots that migrated here. I'm very much a product of that history, and it's my favorite holiday, commercialised or otherwise. So, no, I'll celebrate regardless of what the school districts decide to do.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2021)

Fuck this is stupid :')

You people are seriously fucked.


----------



## smilodon (Oct 19, 2021)

More fuel for the culture war, I wish the original fact didn't happened, that the news wasn't reported and that OP didn't post repost it to make a point for its side of this dull conflict.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2021)

These threads are starting to feel a bit like dog whistles.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

smilodon said:


> More fuel for the culture war, I wish the original fact didn't happened, that the news wasn't reported and that OP didn't post repost it to make a point for its side of this dull conflict.


Had to share it to spread awareness that people still consider everything racist


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 19, 2021)

That's a new one, heh.

I guess Parents are afraid people are hiding Racism in their kids candy now? Because this is the only way this would make any goddamn sense.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Because your focus is entirely too much on culture war (anti-PC) bullshit rather than anything that has a real, meaningful impact on peoples' lives.
> 
> If you want an example of a story about elementary children that's actually newsworthy, here ya go: Tennessee judge has been jailing kids using made-up criminal charges.


If you thought it was so useless why reply?
I'm sorry but I have to respectfully disagree
I think if people trying to solve  an already solved problem will just make things worse


----------



## Xzi (Oct 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> If you thought it was so useless why reply?
> I'm sorry but I have to respectfully disagree
> I think if people trying to solve  an already solved problem will just make things worse


I seriously hope you aren't suggesting that racism is "solved" in a country where people can still be seen flying confederate and swastika flags even in the northernmost states, because that would be patently ridiculous.  Unfortunately I'm also not sure how else that statement could be interpreted.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 19, 2021)

To be fair, the parade was supposed to take place in Seattle - it might be for the better. The odds of stepping on human feces or heroin needles is very real, better safe than sorry.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I seriously hope you aren't suggesting that racism is "solved" in a country where people can still be seen flying confederate and swastika flags even in the northernmost states, because that would be patently ridiculous.  Unfortunately I'm also not sure how else that statement could be interpreted.


I'm not fully suggesting racism is solved
There are still KKK marches and white supremacy in certain places but I mean, let's be honest, how many times have you met someone that is fully racist, if your comfortable doing so please list the state


----------



## Xzi (Oct 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I'm not fully suggesting racism is solved
> There are still KKK marches and white supremacy in certain places but I mean, let's be honest, how many times have you met someone that is fully racist, if your comfortable doing so please list the state


Obviously you know the answer to that if you're already moving the goalposts to whatever the hell "fully racist" is supposed to mean lol.  I've been all over the US, and some of the most openly racist parts of it (aside from the rural South) are Eastern (rural) Oregon and pretty much anywhere in the New England region.  And yes, I've met racists where I live (Colorado) as well.  

In general, racists try to avoid revealing their racism to anybody who isn't on the same page, but you might (or might not) be surprised how many immediately assume I'm on their side just because I'm white.


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 19, 2021)

I feel like this is nothing more than another cog in the assembly line of the outrage factory.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2021)

Are these people in charge of cancelling really thin-skinned troglodytic pantywaists or something? 
Then again, it's Seattle, no surprises there. 

Bullshit.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Obviously you know the answer to that if you're already moving the goalposts to whatever the hell "fully racist" is supposed to mean lol.  I've been all over the US, and some of the most openly racist parts of it (aside from the rural South) are Eastern (rural) Oregon and pretty much anywhere in the New England region.  And yes, I've met racists where I live (Colorado) as well.
> 
> In general, racists try to avoid revealing their racism to anybody who isn't on the same page, but you might (or might not) be surprised how many immediately assume I'm on their side just because I'm white.


I guess I would be surprised but I would have to see it to believe it. I don't want to stay the state I live in for privacy based reasons but I can tell you, there's almost no racists. Yeah I've met racists and people have been racist to me but it's quickly dying out
Kids make seem like racism is a crime so kids should grow up without any racism
Also "fully racist" means actually racist. For example, actually discriminates without being satirical. It just feels like people make the world seem so racist when it really isn't that racist
But some people still are racist.
I mean I found a website called White Pride Radio
But I just feel we keep running over and over again (Yes a Nathan Sykes reference, which is also my pfp) in a loop.
I feel if we abandon the entire race concept and open up as people instead I feel racism will be dead


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Are these people in charge of cancelling really thin-skinned troglodytic pantywaists or something?
> Then again, it's Seattle, no surprises there.
> 
> Bullshit.


Seattle's that bad?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 20, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I feel if we abandon the entire race concept and open up as people instead I feel racism will be dead


Corporations and wealthy oligarchs perpetuate racism as a means to keep the working class divided against each other.  Makes it that much easier to keep wages suppressed and get half the electorate to fight against social programs/benefits that might help out black people and Latinos (as well as themselves).  Cutting off their noses to spite their faces, so to speak.  Unfortunately racism is not a generational thing, nor is it localized to any one part of the country.  It's a symptom of propaganda overload, and so it isn't going away any time soon (if ever).



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Seattle's that bad?


Nah, Seattle is pretty nice, relatively speaking.  Drug addiction is yet another nationwide problem that social conservatives want to pretend is restricted entirely to large cities.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Nah, Seattle is pretty nice, relatively speaking.  Drug addiction is yet another nationwide problem that social conservatives want to pretend is restricted entirely to large cities.


Oh please. Seattle has literal tent cities inside of city limits - they’re numbered. There is human waste covering pavements, to the point that power washers had to be deployed. Three beaches in the Seattle area had to be closed this year due to high levels of coliform bacteria which happen to be primarily spread by human and animal feces. The heroin problem has gotten so bad that the city effectively stopped fighting it, opting to try opening safe injection sites instead. Seattle is an absolute dump, and a crowning achievement of decades of Democrat mayorship. The only good thing that ever came out of Seattle was Frasier, a 1993 sitcom.


----------



## XDel (Oct 20, 2021)

I tell ya, it's those transparent people without color that ruin everything.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 20, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh please. Seattle has literal tent cities inside of city limits - they’re numbered.


That's capitalism baby.  Rural areas export pretty much their entire homeless population to coastal cities, both East and West.  Those that remain and live in trailers are just one surprise bill/expense away from becoming homeless themselves.  Our lack of support for people who couldn't pay rent/mortgage during the pandemic only helped to further exacerbate the problem.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> That's capitalism baby.  Rural areas export pretty much their entire homeless population to coastal cities, both East and West.  Those that remain and live in trailers are just one surprise bill/expense away from becoming homeless themselves.  Our lack of support for people who couldn't pay rent/mortgage during the pandemic only helped to further exacerbate the problem.


The opposite seems to be true - the number of tents has been steadily decreasing over the course of COVID season, likely for a morbid reason that you can probably piece together yourself. Sorry, but you don’t get a get out of jail free card - the last time Seattle saw a Republican in power was probably also the last time it was clean. On the bright side, the blue-from-head-to-toes city council is bravely facing all the socio-economic issues it generated in the first place by doing the exact opposite of what it should. Seattle is allergic to solutions - I don’t know why people live there at all at this point. If not for all the corporate interests it would be indistinguishable from Detroit, another jewel in the Democrat crown.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 20, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Seattle's that bad?



Oh, indeed it is


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Corporations and wealthy oligarchs perpetuate racism as a means to keep the working class divided against each other.  Makes it that much easier to keep wages suppressed and get half the electorate to fight against social programs/benefits that might help out black people and Latinos (as well as themselves).  Cutting off their noses to spite their faces, so to speak.  Unfortunately racism is not a generational thing, nor is it localized to any one part of the country.  It's a symptom of propaganda overload, and so it isn't going away any time soon (if ever).
> 
> 
> Nah, Seattle is pretty nice, relatively speaking.  Drug addiction is yet another nationwide problem that social conservatives want to pretend is restricted entirely to large cities.


I don't actually believe companies segregate workers actually
Should you please show an example


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 20, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, indeed it is


If you say so, I guess


----------



## Xzi (Oct 20, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Seattle is allergic to solutions - I don’t know why people live there at all at this point.


Much for the same reason people still live in any of California's large cities: tech jobs and great coffee/seafood.  Having lived in Washington state for a number of years myself, admittedly I find it nicer outside of concrete jungles where there's some nature to be experienced, but the lack of sunny days is still kind of a downer.  Would still take Seattle over anywhere in the Midwest any day of the week though; there you've got the same concrete jungles and nothing but a sea of dead flora outside of them.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Much for the same reason people still live in any of California's large cities: tech jobs and great coffee/seafood.  Having lived in Washington state for a number of years myself, admittedly I find it nicer outside of concrete jungles where there's still some nature to be experienced, but the lack of sunny days is still kind of a downer.  Would still take Seattle over anywhere in the Midwest any day of the week though; there you've got the same concrete jungles and nothing but a sea of dead flora outside of them.


I've considered moving to a warmer state
Pretty cold here in my state


----------



## Xzi (Oct 20, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I don't actually believe companies segregate workers actually
> Should you please show an example


I didn't say they segregate workers, I said they perpetuate racism.  They do this by playing both sides to the middle.  They donate to the shittiest dog-whistling racists imaginable, the Boeberts and Trumps and Arpaios of the world, then turn around and run pro-gay ads during pride month and pro-civil rights ads during black history month.  Not to mention all the lobbying they do on the state and federal level to keep a constant supply of cheap (illegal) labor coming over the border from Mexico, and the smiles it puts on executives' faces when white working class people blame immigrants for "stealing" those jobs.

Exploiting everyone and then making them all blame each other for that exploitation is the name of the game when it comes to American capitalism.  If we collectively turned our anger and our focus on the the millionaire/billionaire class, there's no reason minimum wage couldn't be $20/hour with benefits included, and all other jobs couldn't get a pay raise as well.  A number of Scandinavian and European countries already have that level of prosperity for all their citizens.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I didn't say they segregate workers, I said they perpetuate racism.  They do this by playing both sides to the middle.  They donate to the shittiest dog-whistling racists imaginable, the Boeberts and Trumps and Arpaios of the world, then turn around and run pro-gay ads during pride month and pro-civil rights ads during black history month.  Not to mention all the lobbying they do on the state and federal level to keep a constant supply of cheap (illegal) labor coming over the border from Mexico, and the smiles it puts on executives' faces when white working class people blame immigrants for "stealing" those jobs.
> 
> Exploiting everyone and then making them all blame each other for that exploitation is the name of the game when it comes to American capitalism.  If we collectively turned our anger and our focus on the the millionaire/billionaire class, there's no reason minimum wage couldn't be $20/hour with benefits included, and all other jobs couldn't get a pay raise as well.  A number of Scandinavian and European countries already have that level of prosperity for all their citizens.


Doesn't really make them racist, just make's them horrible people.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 20, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Doesn't really make them racist, just make's them horrible people.


I'm not sure what separates them in your mind, but donating to individuals and organizations that are well-known for explicit racism, and perpetuating racism are the same thing.  A person who donates to the KKK can't credibly claim that they themselves aren't racist, nor can a corporation that donates to the Proud Boys/Oathkeepers/etc.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I'm not sure what separates them in your mind, but donating to individuals and organizations that are well-known for explicit racism, and perpetuating racism are the same thing.  A person who donates to the KKK can't credibly claim that they themselves aren't racist, nor can a corporation that donates to the Proud Boys/Oathkeepers/etc.


I thought you were referring to exploiting communities in advertising


----------



## Xzi (Oct 20, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I thought you were referring to exploiting communities in advertising


The advertisement itself is not the main issue, it's that corporations advertise to both sides via various platforms, and donate to both political parties (one or the other in secret, sometimes both).  They keep the working class divided by stoking racism, homophobia, and religious zealotry, or they invoke wedge issues like abortion.  Any number of tools are available to them to keep our focus on fighting with each other over table scraps, so that we aren't focusing on the millionaire/billionaire class walking out the door with 99% of the four-course meal.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I'm not fully suggesting racism is solved
> There are still KKK marches and white supremacy in certain places but I mean, let's be honest, how many times have you met someone that is fully racist, if your comfortable doing so please list the state


As someone who has worked in customer service jobs in the Midwest, I can tell you that racism is very much alive and well. I’ve had to deal with all kinds of openly racist people, from White Nationalists literally wearing hoodies that said “White Power around the world” to actual neo-Nazis that had Nazi tattoos all over their bodies. I’ve had to deal with transphobes that also included racial slurs in their transphobic rants about me when threatening one of my workplaces.
I am also someone who married into a Japanese family, who deal with both anti-Mexican racism and anti-Asian racism on a daily basis. 
There also the literal neo-Nazis, White supremacists, and White Nationalist that I deal with online. Being openly trans also seems to bring both transphobic and racist comments to me. 
I’ve seen enough in my time to say I’ve met some “fully racist” people.
That being said, this thread still very much just seems like a dog whistle intended discredit claims of racism. Articles like these are commonly thrown around with statements like 





WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Had to share it to spread awareness that people still consider everything racist


Comments like these and overblowing small local issues is how larger issues get erased.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Oct 29, 2021)

Firstly and on topic, the school cancelling this parade seems like an overreaction.
Second...


the_randomizer said:


> Oh, indeed it is


Not really. It's no worse than any other big city of its size. This entire argument about this or that Red or Blue city is more or less awful than a counterpart is in itself a very crap argument. Nothing gets done because the real issues aren't addressed. Most everywhere has these problems on some scale and isn't a Left or Right thing, it's an America thing.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 29, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> As someone who has worked in customer service jobs in the Midwest, I can tell you that racism is very much alive and well. I’ve had to deal with all kinds of openly racist people, from White Nationalists literally wearing hoodies that said “White Power around the world” to actual neo-Nazis that had Nazi tattoos all over their bodies. I’ve had to deal with transphobes that also included racial slurs in their transphobic rants about me when threatening one of my workplaces.
> I am also someone who married into a Japanese family, who deal with both anti-Mexican racism and anti-Asian racism on a daily basis.
> There also the literal neo-Nazis, White supremacists, and White Nationalist that I deal with online. Being openly trans also seems to bring both transphobic and racist comments to me.
> I’ve seen enough in my time to say I’ve met some “fully racist” people.
> ...


I'll admit it, some places are still racist.
Usually younger Americans are less racist.
It's just the older people seem to believe what has been that way
Also I know its unrelated but if people are racist online, they probably troll
I still believe if the world can see how overreactive one decision is it's gonna show we're not doing better but worse.
If anyone is actually harrasing you of race just try to ignore it, it's much better that way
I don't believe race is actually real
It's just a symbol
There is no such thing as a white or black person
If we just realize that, maybe we won't have anymore racism

Transphobia is still somewhat of a sticky problem which I can't comment on because I don't have any experince myself.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 30, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> If anyone is actually harrasing you of race just try to ignore it, it's much better that way


Fuck no. Not addressing it is absolutely the worst thing to do (unless you are in immediate physical danger and don't have the linguistic skills to diffuse it), but if it's online then there's no reason not to address it.


----------



## ClownPrinceOfCrime (Oct 30, 2021)

So the school was outraged for the parents in anticipation of parents being outraged but no parents were outraged so they went ahead with the plans to counter the outrage anyway.

Wait...what?


----------



## City (Oct 30, 2021)

What did you expect, when organizations like BLM use terrorism to make people do what they want?

The school simply considered the options between having people annoyed for a few days versus the possibility of getting vandalized and death threats. Terrorism always works, kids.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 30, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Fuck no. Not addressing it is absolutely the worst thing to do (unless you are in immediate physical danger and don't have the linguistic skills to diffuse it), but if it's online then there's no reason not to address it.


Just ignore mean comments
If sosomeone'holding a gun of course do something.
If it's online it's mostly TROLLING


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 30, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Fuck no. Not addressing it is absolutely the worst thing to do (unless you are in immediate physical danger and don't have the linguistic skills to diffuse it), but if it's online then there's no reason not to address it.


Just ignore mean comments
If sosomeone'holding a gun of course do something.
If it's online it's mostly TROLLING


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 30, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Fuck no. Not addressing it is absolutely the worst thing to do (unless you are in immediate physical danger and don't have the linguistic skills to diffuse it), but if it's online then there's no reason not to address it.


Just ignore mean comments
If sosomeone'holding a gun of course do something.
If it's online it's mostly TROLLING


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 30, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Just ignore mean comments
> If sosomeone'holding a gun of course do something.
> If it's online it's mostly TROLLING


I don't buy the trolling excuse in every case, and I don't buy that there isn't something deeper behind certain types of comments.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 30, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I don't buy the trolling excuse in every case, and I don't buy that there isn't something deeper behind certain types of comments.


Just ignore it
It's the internet


----------



## Vila_ (Oct 30, 2021)

City said:


> What did you expect, when organizations like BLM use terrorism to make people do what they want?
> 
> The school simply considered the options between having people annoyed for a few days versus the possibility of getting vandalized and death threats. Terrorism always works, kids.


I must've read this wrong, did you have auto-correct on or something?
Also, any sources for your "BLM terrorism" claims?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 30, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Just ignore it
> It's the internet


I've never experienced it on the internet, but there are cases where people have ended their lives due to "mean comments" so I'm not sure it's as simple as you think it is.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 30, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I've never experienced it on the internet, but there are cases where people have ended their lives due to "mean comments" so I'm not sure it's as simple as you think it is.


I'm assuming that you are referring to online comments
Yeah people have but they have to realize, most of those people are underaged kids or trolls. Remember miitopia? It once had a kid saying "NO BLACK PEOPLE ARE ALLOWED TO PLAY WII SPORTS CLUB OR WE WILL PUT YOU IN SLAVERY" Young kids may not understand why racism is bad and once again "most of it is trollng" People have to understand before reading


----------



## City (Oct 30, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> I must've read this wrong, did you have auto-correct on or something?
> Also, any sources for your "BLM terrorism" claims?


noun
the unlawful use of violence or threats to intimidate or coerce a civilian population or government, with the goal of furthering political, social, or ideological objectives.
the state of fear and submission produced by terrorism.
a terrorist method of governing or of resisting a government.
intimidation or coercion by instilling fear: 

BLM has burnt down whole cities, assaulted civilians, cops, politicians, people who dared to clean "BLM" scribbles on walls, doxxed people who didn't fully bent over for the movement, tried to boycott celebrities who didn't "took a knee" in sports games, and so on. So yeah, the definition is spot-on.

This school took that decision to not piss off a terrorist organization.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 31, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I'm assuming that you are referring to online comments
> Yeah people have but they have to realize, most of those people are underaged kids or trolls. Remember miitopia? It once had a kid saying "NO BLACK PEOPLE ARE ALLOWED TO PLAY WII SPORTS CLUB OR WE WILL PUT YOU IN SLAVERY" Young kids may not understand why racism is bad and once again "most of it is trollng" People have to understand before reading


I think it's important to make the distinction between kids being kids, and adults being racist. I don't believe there is any evidence to say that most of online harassment is just kids trolling. Look at communities like Kiwi Farms  that are clearly not kids. In fact, there are gaming sites like DSOG where the comments are full of racial slurs and they are also clearly adults.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 31, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I think it's important to make the distinction between kids being kids, and adults being racist. I don't believe there is any evidence to say that most of online harassment is just kids trolling. Look at communities like Kiwi Farms  that are clearly not kids. In fact, there are gaming sites like DSOG where the comments are full of racial slurs and they are also clearly adults.


Kiwi Farms and Enclyopedia Dramatica Forums are all satire 
I've actually used to racist troll a few years ago. Wasn't a good thing I did I admit, but you could clearly tell when something's just a satirical troll or if it's actually racist.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 31, 2021)

Silverfrost208 said:


> inb4 christmas is racist.



It's kinda funny that Trump got a good amount of his base to believe that Biden would cancel Christmas. "Kinda" being a key word. Sad and pathetic would be more accurate.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 31, 2021)

Biden cancels Santa Clause and the Happy Little Elves


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 31, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Kiwi Farms and Enclyopedia Dramatica Forums are all satire
> I've actually used to racist troll a few years ago. Wasn't a good thing I did I admit, but you could clearly tell when something's just a satirical troll or if it's actually racist.


They literally keep count of people they get to suicide.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 31, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> They literally keep count of people they get to suicide.


Show me


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 31, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Show me


I have zero interest in visiting that site ever again.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Nov 1, 2021)

City said:


> noun
> the unlawful use of violence or threats to intimidate or coerce a civilian population or government, with the goal of furthering political, social, or ideological objectives.
> the state of fear and submission produced by terrorism.
> a terrorist method of governing or of resisting a government.
> ...


I'll play devil's advocate for a bit and try to remind that not all people that support BLM also support the radicalization of the group. In fact this being a problem that existed as far back as the origins of BLM back in the Baltimore protests years ago a lot of people who took on the name of BLM were simply rioting/destroying/stealing property for the sake of doing so and trying to use the group as a means to mask their activities under an act of protest. A lot of early BLM people did not want to be attached to these rioters as it would poison the name and cause for the group's purpose. The current form of the group is exactly what they did not want to happen, and has devolved into a group that would just go and cause mayham at the drop of a hat while looking like they are protesting for a good cause. Worst yet is that multiple parties are aware of this, but are afraid to act against it or shed light on it as it could get them targeted by the same people, or just as bad outside bandwagon supporters of the group in its current form will try to ruin your entire online presence for so much as pointing out the problems in this group as it would be seen as a form of opposition which can be in their eyes translated into a form of racism. Because lord knows we live in a world today where context and subtly is no longer a thing. Its either you exist on one side or the other now, the political landscape of the world today is braindead simple, and it sickens me.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 1, 2021)

reminds of the EVERY OTHER YEAR that conservative's cancelled Halloween because of ...SATANISM
School halts Halloween as satanic​Why Do Some Schools Ban Halloween? - The Devil​District 69 Schools Cancel Halloween Celebrations- Halloween influenced by themes of hell​


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2021)

City said:


> noun
> the unlawful use of violence or threats to intimidate or coerce a civilian population or government, with the goal of furthering political, social, or ideological objectives.
> the state of fear and submission produced by terrorism.
> a terrorist method of governing or of resisting a government.
> ...


There any point to this post for this thread or do just like to make it obvious that you only get your news from social media?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 1, 2021)

As a Washington state resident, I am embarrassed for my state over this nonsense. It's just as stupid as firing Aunt Jemima and Uncle Ben for the colors of their skin. And getting rid of the Native American from the Land O Lakes butter. (Typical of America to get rid of the Native, and keep the land... Amirite? )


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Nov 1, 2021)

Jayro said:


> As a Washington state resident, I am embarrassed for my state over this nonsense. It's just as stupid as firing Aunt Jemima and Uncle Ben for the colors of their skin. And getting rid of the Native American from the Land O Lakes butter. (Typical of America to get rid of the Native, and keep the land... Amirite? )


I never got the point of that logic, lets get rid of these icons from our products because it...supports racism/racist stereotypes? It just seems ass backwards trying to present itself as forward logic.

I never looked at my breakfast and thought "Man, I am consuming a lot of racism today".


----------



## Jayro (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I never got the point of that logic, lets get rid of these icons from our products because it...supports racism/racist stereotypes? It just seems ass backwards trying to present itself as forward logic.
> 
> I never looked at my breakfast and thought "Man, I am consuming a lot of racism today".


Exactly, it's stupid. My school mascot got removed because it was an "indian". The town's name is Scappoose, named after the tribe. We have a totem pole in town honoring them. Like, WHAT THE HELL???


----------



## City (Nov 2, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> There any point to this post for this thread or do just like to make it obvious that you only get your news from social media?


Man you're so transparent lmao


----------



## City (Nov 2, 2021)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I'll play devil's advocate for a bit and try to remind that not all people that support BLM also support the radicalization of the group. In fact this being a problem that existed as far back as the origins of BLM back in the Baltimore protests years ago a lot of people who took on the name of BLM were simply rioting/destroying/stealing property for the sake of doing so and trying to use the group as a means to mask their activities under an act of protest. A lot of early BLM people did not want to be attached to these rioters as it would poison the name and cause for the group's purpose. The current form of the group is exactly what they did not want to happen, and has devolved into a group that would just go and cause mayham at the drop of a hat while looking like they are protesting for a good cause. Worst yet is that multiple parties are aware of this, but are afraid to act against it or shed light on it as it could get them targeted by the same people, or just as bad outside bandwagon supporters of the group in its current form will try to ruin your entire online presence for so much as pointing out the problems in this group as it would be seen as a form of opposition which can be in their eyes translated into a form of racism. Because lord knows we live in a world today where context and subtly is no longer a thing. Its either you exist on one side or the other now, the political landscape of the world today is braindead simple, and it sickens me.


Doesn't matter when "not everyone from BLM supports terrorism" when the movement itself has greatly benefited from it. If anything you're perpetuating a very dangerous mindset.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman


----------



## Zajumino (Nov 2, 2021)

City said:


> Doesn't matter when "not everyone from BLM supports terrorism" when the movement itself has greatly benefited from it. If anything you're perpetuating a very dangerous mindset.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman


That wouldn't be a "No true Scotsman" because he isn't saying that no BLM supporters support terrorism, just that some do and some don't.


----------



## DaniPoo (Nov 2, 2021)

The world is getting crazy, mostly because of the PC mindset.

In Sweden some shools have decided to quit singing the nathional anthem during speech day at the end of the school year.
This has been a long standing tradition. Reasoning is "Because we have students that do not identify themselves as Swedish".
Yeah so let's get rid of the Swedish traditions all together.

Then some christian churches has been prohibited from ringing their bells, meanwhile mosques are popping up and they are allowed to play their morning prayer routine early in the morning at a very loud volume.
How is that fair and politically correct?

Look I have no problem with a country taking care and helping people out, But the country should not have loose it own culture and traditions doing so, thats taking it too far.

I live in the Czech Republic now, And I am not used to all their traditions, I am not even interested in adapting all of them into my life. But heck I find it interesting and fun to learn about their culture and traditions and I would never want anyone to cancel their celebrations on my behalf.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2021)

City said:


> Man you're so transparent lmao


You didn’t answer my question. How is your post even related to the thread on hand? Is this thread even about BLM? I included the extra bit because quite honestly your post comes off like a Facebook boomer rant


----------

